# Let's welcome Chosen to the fold.



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 3, 2010)

Our first run with Teamviewer was a *screaming* success.  My old friend 3volvedcombat(aka Chosen) and I,  installed a couple of GPU clients for his dual GTX260's and a VM for 4.0ghz Q9550. He should be pumping about 20K ppd later in the week after he receives a dummy plug from me. We are even looking into getting a 2nd dedicated folding rig going for him. Way to go Chosen!


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice work, Teamviewer should make it easy for those stuck with getting their clients running, glad it worked out OK.

Also, welcome Chosen


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 3, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Nice work, Teamviewer should make it easy for those stuck with getting their clients running, glad it worked out OK.
> 
> Also, welcome Chosen



Thanks man, hope to fold for 50711 !


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks for the added firepower!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 4, 2010)

Good job!  Well done Buck and Chosen.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2010)

Way to go Chosen, awesome start to your F@H addiction!  I'm addicted, but with no money ATM I have no way of upgrading to get more PPD 
Lets do our best to fend off the Canucks


----------

